# Tivo Roamio Pro 3TB - Lifetime Service included



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Edit: My Tivo has been sold.

I purchased the Tivo Bolt so I'm selling my Tivo Roamio Pro 3TB, with Lifetime Service. It includes the remote, power cable, manual, and original box.

It has been a great box and it will serve a new owner very well.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

quackman said:


> I purchased the Tivo Bolt so I'm selling my Tivo Roamio Pro 3TB, with Lifetime Service. It includes the remote, power cable, manual, and original box.
> 
> It has been a great box and it will serve a new owner very well.
> 
> TiVo Roamio Pro DVR 3TB - LIFETIME SERVICE included; Great Condition! 851342000193 | eBay


Good luck with your sale!

I recently sold the same box in perfect condition with a brand new slider remote (and the original remote) and a TiVo plushie for 399.99.

I made the strategic mistake of listing it as an auction and got one bidder at my opening price.

In hindsight I should have done a fixed price sale like you have done...


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah, the demand seems a little low right now. Currently I do have the lowest fixed price on ebay for this model with lifetime service for sellers in the USA.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

My Tivo has been sold.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

quackman said:


> My Tivo has been sold.


Congrats! Looks like I left at least ~$100.00 on the table... 

You live, you learn...


----------

